# Wie kann ich einen Alphakanal erstellen?



## raven XXL (19. August 2003)

Hi! Also ganz einfache Frage:

Wie kann man in Photoshop 7 einen Alphakanal erstellen bzw. zu einem existierenden Bild hinzufügen?


----------



## Ju02 (19. August 2003)

hi,

also,das ist ganz einfach.Du gehst so vor:
-Rechts unten gibt es die Ebenenpallete,direkt daneben Ist die Kanalpalette.Die   klickst du an.
-Ganz rechts unten gibt es dann einen Button(ich glaube es ist der 3 von links),der heißt "neuen Alphakanal erstellen"
-Das war es schon


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. August 2003)

*-close-* 

Grund: Eine Frage die einfach nur frech ist.


----------

